# Help Id My Rhom



## Equidrine (Aug 8, 2016)

I have had the piranha ever since he was the size of a quarter and hes grown into a 10Inch plus monster in 10 + years I have had him. I have seen lots of different species of Black Piranhas and was wondering if I could get some Confirmation upon what species he is also if anybody can help in identifying sex as well as I have no idea of how even to approach that with Piranhas 
Pic 1
https://s7.postimg.org/qw54q3tx7/IMG_0147.jpg
Pic 2
https://s8.postimg.org/rvpsceolx/image1.jpg


----------



## BobHanssen (Mar 6, 2012)

Cant view both images, I would suggest creating a photobucket.com account and posting the


----------

